# Kegel Exercises and excessive farting .



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Edit : I deleted my first post. Kegel Exercises are very very helpful. I did`nt do them last night and today I was extremely gassy  but the two days before that I didn`t fart that much , in fact I think I only farted once or twice . So yeah Kegel Exercises ftw


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

By the way I`m going to the doctor again soon , so if I have any new info I`ll let you guys know


----------

